# GHD hair straightner...



## Maroc_uk

Hello all,

Does anyone know where in Cairo I can buy a GHD hair straightner from? I have looked but cant find this particular brand...any suggestions would be great )


----------



## sarasamer

Hi,
I have one for sale its the latest balck and gold GHD pacakage, it comes in a black box with hair drier also. you can check it out on the official site. price is 2000 EGP. let me know if you are intrested


----------



## King.Tut

I've no idea about Cairo but here in Sharm they stock them in the Metro Supermarkets and prices are 250 LE - 350 LE.

I bought some for my friend in the UK and as far as I can tell they are genuine and I would imagine a chain such as Metro would only stock the genuine ones! My friend has had no complaints with them and she's a frequent GHD user.

Only downside - they have a UK plug. Ideal for my friend in the UK but not ideal for Egypt use but if you're happy to use an adaptor you'll be fine.

If they don't stock them in a Metro near to you maybe you could ask them to get some sent from Sharm to your local store or if you know anybody in Sharm who could bring them to you.

I wouldn't pay 2000 LE for them as the previous poster advertised! Even in the UK you can get the GHD's plus the dryer for £150 max!

Hope this helps!


----------



## CEgypt04

The large pharmacy chains stock them, I've seen them in City Stars in El Azaby pharmacy for a few hundred LE.


----------



## Maroc_uk

Thanks for the info guys,

Metro dont have it here in Cairo, will try the pharmacy in citystars (never thought to look there!). Yeah, 2000egp is too much for a ghd straightner, even with a dryer, but thanks for the offer. If not ill get one from the UK when im there next (or see if someones going/coming soon). Thanks again )


----------



## CEgypt04

I think I've even seen a GHD kiosk in City Stars that stocks all of the equipment as well, though I can't recall exactly where. Good luck!


----------



## aykalam

Be very careful what electric goods you buy in Egypt, many are fake and a health and safety hazard. I came across this on trip advisor

“ GHD fake on sale in hotels ”
21 September 2009, 22:45
ok i know u probably sayin why did i buy them !! but i was stayin at the Royal Albatros Moderna and i bought the GHD in the hotel chemist i thought 5 star hotel they wouldnt allow counterfiet goods on the premises so this is a WARNING do not buy in this hotel chemist they r fake not only that the worse bit is they go on FIRE if left plugged in Please do not buy them for this reason .

Just because you buy from Citystars or a five star hotel shop with a branded store does not mean that you are buying the real thing


----------



## Maroc_uk

aykalam said:


> Be very careful what electric goods you buy in Egypt, many are fake and a health and safety hazard. I came across this on trip advisor
> 
> “ GHD fake on sale in hotels ”
> 21 September 2009, 22:45
> ok i know u probably sayin why did i buy them !! but i was stayin at the Royal Albatros Moderna and i bought the GHD in the hotel chemist i thought 5 star hotel they wouldnt allow counterfiet goods on the premises so this is a WARNING do not buy in this hotel chemist they r fake not only that the worse bit is they go on FIRE if left plugged in Please do not buy them for this reason .
> 
> Just because you buy from Citystars or a five star hotel shop with a branded store does not mean that you are buying the real thing



Yep, I definetely agree with you...I dont have much trust in stores here when buying brands (ive heard too many stories, lol). I will have a look anyway. Thankyou )


----------



## sarasamer

250 or 350 is definatley fake, the very basic ghd which is only hair straightner with no box or other accessories is 110 english pounds from london duty free!.. and thats for sure. mine was the latest and was exactly 165 english pounds and it was christmas offer from one of the big salons in Knights bridge, and it cost 40 pound for shipping.


----------



## Maroc_uk

sarasamer said:


> 250 or 350 is definatley fake, the very basic ghd which is only hair straightner with no box or other accessories is 110 english pounds from london duty free!.. and thats for sure. mine was the latest and was exactly 165 english pounds and it was christmas offer from one of the big salons in Knights bridge, and it cost 40 pound for shipping.



Yes, 250/350le is definately a fake! The one which im looking for is the new ghd iv styler and its just 95 english pounds...not sure what one your talking about, but honestly I would'nt buy a straightner for more then 100 english pounds (not worth it!).


----------



## pole_mistress

I also read on TA about the GHD's being fake. Some girl bought them and when she used them back home they burnt her hair, she ended up having to get her really long hair cut up into a bob!!!!


----------



## mw1023

I am from the US and my favorite brand of straightener is CHI, which i'm assuming is like GHD since the price is similar. I was planning on buying a straightner when I got there but now after reading about the fake issue, I may just bring mine here.

My issue is the different plug/electricity. Is it safe to use a heating product in a power adapter/converter?
Reason I ask is because when I was in Hurghada, I brought my CHI, which gets VERY hot, and plugged it into my adapter. It actually made the outlet blow and an entire row of rooms was without power untill the hotel electrician got to the power box and flipped the switch (Please don't judge me on my lack of proper names of things haha I know nothing about that). It may be because the converter was a cheap one from Walmart?

Thanks =]


----------



## pole_mistress

Ive never had any problems using my GHD's in the hotel rooms


mw1023 said:


> I am from the US and my favorite brand of straightener is CHI, which i'm assuming is like GHD since the price is similar. I was planning on buying a straightner when I got there but now after reading about the fake issue, I may just bring mine here.
> 
> My issue is the different plug/electricity. Is it safe to use a heating product in a power adapter/converter?
> Reason I ask is because when I was in Hurghada, I brought my CHI, which gets VERY hot, and plugged it into my adapter. It actually made the outlet blow and an entire row of rooms was without power untill the hotel electrician got to the power box and flipped the switch (Please don't judge me on my lack of proper names of things haha I know nothing about that). It may be because the converter was a cheap one from Walmart?
> 
> Thanks =]


----------

